# Road trip to Alamogordo



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Went to spend a few days at Oliver Lee SP a few weekends ago. One of my favorite parks.

A frozen Bluff Springs near CLoudcroft NM









An old truck









Guadalupe Mountains on the way home.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. Like that storm approaching in the last one. The first looks like HDR, but nicely done.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Keep snappin buddy...always great to see your stuff.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Keep snappin buddy...always great to see your stuff.


Rusty, I just retired so I'll have a bit more time for such foolishness!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

MichaelW said:


> Great shots. Like that storm approaching in the last one. The first looks like HDR, but nicely done.


Top 2 are both HDR, just going a ittle over board on the first one. I like the look and it also made a decent BW conversion.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

wow. just WOW!

Every time I start thinking I'm ok, ya'll come along and re-fine the bar!

Fantastic.........!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I've seen that truck before  Great shots. Really pretty country. Lots of astronomers live near there by a little town called Weed. Close to the solar observatory. I used to go there often and stay at the park on the road to El Paso on the outskirts of town. Getting buzzed by steath fighters at night was pretty cool.

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Rusty, I just retired so I'll have a bit more time for such foolishness!


Congratulations! Now you can focus on the task at hand!


----------

